# Topics > AI in car and transport >  AI at BMW, BMW, Bayerische Motoren Werke AG, Munich, Bavaria, Germany

## Airicist

BMW

bmw.com/autonomous

Vision Next 100 concept car

BMW Motorrad Vision Next 100 motorcycle

Intelligent Personal Assistant

----------


## Airicist

BMW driverless parking 

Uploaded on Jul 13, 2006




> This is a segment from "The News Show" about BMWs new robotic parking system. Just hit a button the key change remote and the car parks itself -- no driver needed.






BMW's Self-Driving car- Autonomous Track Trainer 

Uploaded on Aug 19, 2011




> A few selected journalists were invited at Laguna Seca to "try on" the BMW 330i Track Trainer.

----------


## Airicist

BMW highly automated driving mode

Uploaded on Jan 20, 2012




> This clip is a part of the BMW ConnectedDrive Future Lab

----------


## Airicist

The self-drifting BMW

Published on Jan 7, 2014




> BMW is at CES this year with the most extreme self-driving demo yet — a 2014 2-Series that literally drifts itself through wet pavement at high speed. And fortunately, we were in the car when it happened.


Article "The self-drifting car: taking a BMW to the limit in Las Vegas"

by Chris Ziegler
January 7, 2014

----------


## Airicist

BMW ConnectedDrive with Intel Inside

 Published on Mar 12, 2014




> Intel is partnering with the automotive industry and combining its world-class technology and consumer electronics expertise to help speed development of innovative, unique driving experiences from in-car infotainment, to autonomous driving. In this video from CES 2104, Stefan Grillneder of BMW discusses BMW ConnectedDrive and integrating the digital lifestyle into the car. With Intel technology, BMW ConnectedDrive has the processing performance to deliver a compelling experience to the driver and passengers, including a rich display screen interface and quicker response times when interacting with the applications.

----------


## Airicist

The tablets and gestures in BMW's future 

Published on Jan 5, 2015




> At CES, BMW is previewing features that will debut in cars over the next couple years, including gesture control and rear-seat Samsung tablets.

----------


## Airicist

Article "In Conversation: Graham Smethurst, Manager of BMW’s Autonomous Vehicle Programme"

by Caroline Rees
March 23, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Apps in your car. Thanks to BMW ConnectedDrive. 

Published on Apr 15, 2015




> It`s child's play to add some apps to your BMW with BMW ConnectedDrive, so the functions of your car constantly grow larger. 
> The innovative BMW ConnectedDrive Services & Apps are your useful companions in everyday life and beyond. How you use them is up to you. At the end of the day, you can always rely on BMW ConnectedDrive.

----------


## Airicist

BMW i8 Connected Drive Apple Watch with iRemote

Published on Oct 27, 2015




> We hit the road in the BMW i8 to put BMW's Connected Drive connectivity through its paces. We pair the BMW i8 with the Apple iPhone and BMW iRemote and we also pair with the Apple Watch to see how this technology works.
> 
> The application allows you to air condition your car remotely, lock and unlock it remotely along with find its location.
> 
> "How does an Apple Watch and smart phone interact with a BMW i8?"
> 
> by Paul Maric
> October 28, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Article "BMW head engineer: Cars with artificial intelligence are already here"

by Benjamin Zhang
January 6, 2016

----------


## Airicist

BMW Gesture Control Parking - Demonstration

Published on Jan 17, 2016




> The BMW i3 recognises gestures, and drives into and out of a parking space fully automatically.
> 
> The Open Mobility Cloud recognises when specific functions are next expected by users. In the Smart Home, picking up the vehicle key is the signal to open the garage door and this action gives the networked BMW i3 the signal to leave the garage. The vehicle reverses automatically, turns and positions itself outside the door ready for when the driver leaves the house. The research application BMW Gesture Control Parking means that the BMW i3 can also drive into and out of a parking space while on a journey without the driver sitting in the vehicle. The function is triggered by a wave gesture which is recognised by the smart watch and transmitted to the vehicle.
> 
> After having arrived at the venue for an appointment, the BMW i3 helps to find a free parking space. Once the system has identified a free space, the driver selects it, stops and gets out of the vehicle. While the driver is standing beside the BMW i3, the smart watch is activated using an individually configurable activation gesture. The subsequent wave gesture gives the starting signal for the parking procedure and this is transmitted to the BMW i3 by wireless connection. The use case demonstrated at the 2016 CES shows the vehicle reversing independently in a semicircle, then moving forward into the vacant parking space while controlled by the vehicle sensor system, and finally locking the doors. The manoeuvre to drive out of the parking space is also triggered by wave gestures that are picked up by the smart watch. The BMW i3 reverses out of the parking space independently and then positions itself in the right direction ready to drive away.

----------


## Airicist

Article "BMW's radical future in the world of driverless cars: Firm is planning a 'complete overhaul' to compete with Google and Tesla"
The firm said half the R&D staff will soon be computer programmers 
These programmers will build the brains for self-driving cars
It recently partnered with Baidu on a self-driving car for trials in China
Autonomous cars from BMW will rival those from Google and Tesla  

by Victoria Woollaston
March 4, 2016

----------


## Airicist

MINI's augmented-reality glasses allow drivers to see through the body of their car

Published on Apr 20, 2016




> Jorg Preisinger of BMW Group Research and Technology explains how the prototype augmented-reality glasses his team have developed can make the solid parts of a car appear transparent.
> 
> MINI Augmented Vision, which was unveiled at the Auto Shanghai 2015 motor show this week, is a research project developed by BMW Group Research and Technology looking at how augmented-reality eyewear could make driving safer and more convenient in future.

----------


## Airicist

Human or Robot - who will control our future vehicles? BMW Welcomes keynote.

Published on Jun 2, 2016




> Werner Huber, Manager Highly Automated Driving at BMW Group, explains studies regarding BMW and autonomous driving. The question for BMW is always: How far can we go and how far should we go with automation regarding the promise “sheer driving pleasure”.

----------


## Airicist

Preview: The all new BMW 5 Series. Driving Assistance Systems.

Published on Sep 26, 2016




> The all-new BMW 5 Series is coming soon. In this clip you can get a first glimpse of the latest Driving Assistance Systems the all-new BMW 5 Series can be equipped with. Among many other features, the car can be equipped with Steering and Lane Control Assistant as well as Crossroads Warning.
> Steering and Lane Control Assistant present a milestone towards automated driving: The system takes the strain off the driver. It increases comfort and safety.
> The Crossroads Warning can warn you in case of potential collisions with crossing traffic, can precondition your breaking system and can support you in case of an emergency breaking.

----------


## Airicist

BMW and IBM: cognitive research for cars of the future

Uploaded on Dec 14, 2016




> The Internet of Things is transforming our relationship with the physical world. In Munich Germany, IBM is creating a new global center for collaborative innovation side-by-side with clients and partners. IBM will invest $200 million US to make Watson IoT HQ one of the most advanced facilities in the world. 
> 
> BMW is one of the first collocated partners and together, we will start a new pilot program to explore the role of IBM Watson in the BMW i8 hybrid car. BMW engineers & IBM experts will work together in "collaboratories" to explore Watson technologies for personalization of the driving experience. 
> 
> With conversational interfaces & machine learning, cars will get to know their drivers better.
> 
> IBM Watson IoT Center, Opening February 2017


Press-release
"BMW Group to Start Research with IBM Watson"
BMW Group to locate research team at IBM’s Munich Watson IoT HQ 
IBM explores conversational interfaces in BMW i8 hybrid sports cars

December 15, 2016

"BMW Group to start research with IBM in Munich IoT HQ collaboratory"

by Scott Stockwell
December 15, 2016

----------


## Airicist

BMW personal Co-Pilot: hands-on

Published on Jan 7, 2017

----------


## Airicist

BMW's 5 series prototype with Personal Co-Pilot

Published on Jan 10, 2017




> The drive started with us taking the wheel and getting on the highway, but then the car took over and drive itself - leaving us with plenty of free time. Shooting video, watching movies, reading books - there are plenty of ways to stay entertained while the car drives. BMW's software also lets you check your schedule and check out sightseeing spots as you pass by.

----------


## Airicist

Fully autonomous driving - BMW Group

Published on May 8, 2017




> In the future, “sheer driving pleasure” will also be defined by how automated driving can make life easier for our customers. Find out how the BMW Group is implementing "fully autonomous driving" over five levels of development.

----------


## Airicist

BMW Group: Seamless in-car integration of Amazon Alexa

Published on Sep 28, 2017




> The BMW Group is systematically expanding the intelligent
> connectivity capabilities of its vehicles by seamlessly integrating the highly versatile Alexa, Amazon’s voice-controlled personal assistant, into all BMW and MINI models from mid-2018. 
> 
> The innovative inclusion of a cloud-based voice service will enable BMW Group customers to access a variety of services, entertainment features and shopping facilities while on the move by simple voice interaction. Tens of thousands of Alexa skills that can be accessed from Echo devices will now be available for in-car use, too.

----------


## Airicist

Autonomous cars spark an evolution in interior car design

Published on Oct 18, 2017




> Experts from BMW and Intel examine how autonomous cars are sparking innovation in interior car design, and helping drive a $7 trillion passenger economy.


BMW Personal CoPilot, Autonomous Driving Test Vehicle

----------


## Airicist

Welcome to the BMW Group Autonomous Driving Campus

Published on Apr 11, 2018




> On the road to fully-autonomous driving, the industry is still in its early stages. Leading the way as a pioneer, we keep our sights set firmly on the goal. We have established the BMW Group Autonomous Driving Campus just outside Munich to help us reach the next level in mobility. 
> 
> We are focusing our development expertise in vehicle connectivity and automated driving knowledge - currently distributed across several different locations – here, at this new campus.

----------


## Airicist

Autonomous driving. What you need to know in 2018.

Published on May 17, 2018




> Autonomous driving – a car that drives on its own. In this clip, we’ll give you an overview and answer questions like: What will traffic and your daily commute look like in a few years? and how is it going to work?

----------


## Airicist

BMW Personal Copilot Berlin with the BMW i3

Published on Nov 2, 2018




> Our autonomous BMW i3 in Berlin - When the driver becomes a passenger
> 
> Since the first BMW’s market debut in 1929, sheer driving pleasure has been transformed many times over. Advances in technology such as collision and pedestrian warning systems, steering and lane control as well as speed assistants, relieve the driver of his driving task. In the future ,we will be able to choose if we want to drive, or be driven. At a closed test circuit recently in Berlin, our self-driving prototype of a BMW i3 (Level 4/5) amazed passengers with its abilities.
> 
> Safety still comes first, even in a self-driving car. The vehicle naturally doesn’t start until all passengers have fastened their seatbelts. The display can be used not only to change a destination or stop the car, but also to control many additional functions – such as locking the doors or accessing the entertainment programme. Once you reach your destination, there’s no need to worry about parking either – you can just get out and let the BMW i3 find a space all by itself.
> 
> Innovations such as autonomous driving will fundamentally change how we get from A to B and how we live our lives. In the case of the BMW i3, this is just a prototype, but it does make one thing clear: The mobility of the future has been here for a while.

----------


## Airicist

Article "BMW makes interacting with your car’s AI systems more natural"

by Frederic Lardinois
February 25, 2019

----------


## Airicist

The future of driving is nothing to be afraid of

Published on Mar 27, 2019




> It's a dark and cold night. THE 7 Series is driving through the woods.
> It's headlights are piercing through the misty forest, illuminating the road ahead.
> Some might find it spooky, but the future of driving is nothing to be afraid of.
> 
> At the BMW Autonomous Driving Campus, BMW is working on safer cars for a safer tomorrow.
> 
> The future of driving is autonomous and mobility is undergoing a transformation unlike anything BMW has seen before. BMW is meeting these challenges head on with innovative technologies – but the safety of their customers always remains the top priority.

----------


## Airicist

Microsoft Virtual Assistant demo with BMW – Demo @ BUILD 2019

Published on May 6, 2019




> A few months ago at CES, BMW launched a personal assistant for it’s cars, today that assistant gets smarter with the help of Microsoft’s virtual assistant. BMW has partnered with Microsoft to build a virtual assistant for their cars, the automaker already has already begun optimizing their assistant to control their cars, Microsoft's  will become apart of offering a higher level of productivity to its drivers.
> 
> Currently, BMW’s assistant is focused on car, it’s focused on things like adjusting the temperature and changing the music. Microsoft is stepping in with a whole new focus, one that aims to make your time in the car more productive.
> 
> BMW and Microsoft’s partnership will pair the productive nature of Microsoft’s platform with the vehicle. Let’s say you want to call into a meeting while you’re in the car, without a partnership the car might leave the windows open and the music volume up when it made the call. To be truly useful to the driver the car needs to respond to the requests as well.

----------


## Airicist

BMW Factory – Integration of A.I. in the production line

Published on Jul 15, 2019




> Since 2018, BMW has been using various A.I. applications in series production.
> One focus is automated image recognition: In these processes, artificial intelligence evaluates component images in ongoing production and compares them in milliseconds to hundreds of other images of the same sequence. This way, the A.I. application determines deviations from the standard in real time and checks, for instance, whether all required parts have been mounted and whether they are mounted in the right place.
> 
> The innovative technology is fast, reliable and, most importantly, easy to use. Christian Patron, Head of Innovation, Digitalization and Data Analytics at BMW Group Production: “Artificial intelligence offers great potential. It helps us maintain our high quality standards and at the same time relieves our people of repetitive tasks.”

----------


## Airicist

Article "BMW to cut 6,000 jobs and slam brakes on Mercedes self-driving alliance amid Covid-19 impact"

by Callum Keown
June 19, 2020

----------

